
RightJS - A New Javascript Framework - wgj
http://dailyjs.com/2009/12/01/rightjs/
======
seasoup
It's easy to be fast when you are not worried about cross-browser
compatibility. The RightJS $$() function is just an alias to querySelectorAll
dumped into an array. queryselectorall doesn't exist in ie6, ie7, ff3, etc,
etc.

My hats off to anyone with enough javascript mojo to create a library, but
comparing its speed to the big boys when your library isn't usable because it
isn't cross-browser compatible is negligent at best and deceptive at worst.
Build in cross browser compatibility and THEN compare speed.

